# Breed curiousity (new rescue)



## RobinLeanne (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi!! We just got a new rescue, his name is Milo. He has some interesting markings...wonder of anyone might be able to shed some light on his possible breed!
Thanks so much!!
w


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oooh, isn't he a pretty thing!  Stars in your crown for adopting a rescue cat. 

Without papers he's just a cat. I'm no expert but I'll guess he's a dilute tabby. Surely I'll be corrected by more experienced cat keepers.


----------



## RobinLeanne (Oct 5, 2020)

Appreciate your response! He's such a blessing no matter what breed he's as cuddly as they come


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Somewhat difficult to see his full coat length.....looks like a medium hair _Domesti_c. Is his tail fluffy?. and his britches too? .then possibly longhair. His color and tabby pattern are interesting.....basically silver tabby & white also known as silver classic tabby & white as he has white on chest and paws, and he has the "bull's eye" circle on his side, rather than a "mackeral tabby" which has "tiger" markings. The brownish tinges in the belly and on head shows there's brown tabby colour in his background as well. He sure looks like a sweet love bug! Enjoy!


----------

